
Show HN: I built a remote jobs board that you can filter by timezone ⏰ - Jthink
http://www.remotecircle.com
======
nautical
You expect people to give email address and share about the website on linkedn
/ twitter and facebook without even looking at the product once ?

------
wonder12
Love the timezones feature. Could the job title field work as a search field
instead of auto-suggesting?

~~~
nautical
Account created 39 minutes ago, 36 minutes ago commented on this post about
features not there on website ?

------
TekMol
Not a Show HN. Just a signup page.

